# Nissan Sentra problems



## SheSkull (Jan 3, 2005)

Our Nissan Sentra won't reverse or work in 1st gear. This is the second time it's done it. Last time it finally kicked in after making a really loud cracking noise. We took it to the dealership and they said that they can't find anything wrong with it.. It's also squeeling really bad and sounds like it may have a loose piston, but last time was twice that they checked to see what was making the noises and still they found nothing wrong with it...

Anybody out there have any idea what's wrong with our car?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

auto or manual?


----------



## SheSkull (Jan 3, 2005)

It's an Automatic


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

try checking the neutral safety switch.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

We need a little more info to go on. What year Sentra? engine? how many miles? All we know is it's an automatic sentra.

When did you last flush the tranny fluid? This could be a reason for losing certain gears. Or the gear selector is mis-aligned, it's hard to tell.

About the noises. When do these sounds occur? All the time? When making turns? When Revving? when idling, when moving.

Cracking, clunking, popping sounds:
>Under hard acceleration or braking, it can be the inner CV joint.
>Under just braking, it's possible a brake part isn't moving correctly or needs to be lubed.
>Under hard or moderate turns, could be outer CV joint.
>At low speeds, it could be a bad bearing that has started eating at the hub.
>when hitting a bump or pot hole hard, it's known as bottoming out.
>When the car hits small bumps or is 'bouncing' it could be a loose suspension part.
>Other problems: Bad motor mounts, bad suspension bushings, blown struts/shocks, loose/bad timing chain, and more.

Squeaking/squealing:
>when you turn the wheel, it's either a bad Power steering pump or you need to change your PS fluid (check Fluid resovoir to see if fluid is foamy or smooth).
>squeaky suspension, possible blown shock or loose/rusted part.
>when moving at low speeds, could be a bearing in it's early phase of wear.
>When braking, time for new pads and possible lubrication of brake parts.
>When revving, could be a bad belt, loud alternator, idler pulley, etc.
>AC parts

As you can see, we can't just narrow down a problem w/o being a little more specific. If you had a mechanic in the car, what would you do to try and recreate the problem?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

(side note: once we find out the year of the sentra, mods, please move this to the correct section)


----------

